# Aerogarden LED Grow Light



## Lemurian (Feb 18, 2017)

Hi everybody, I am thinking of snagging an Aerogarden 12W LED grow light. Supposedly does not have the ugly purple color of other, similar bulbs. I think I will throw a Pest Perpetuo basil plant under it. They are really nice looking and do not bolt. Aroma therapy and cheap pesto (cashews work well, esp since it can be hard to beat the squirrels to the pine cones for the nuts). The fixture has fins on it, so I will make a frame to hide that part while minding proper ventilation. Anyone try something like this out? For non skunky plants?


----------

